# buying 89 240sx with sr20det swap. help.



## audiohymns (Jun 16, 2005)

hey. im coming over from the vw world so sorry for newb questions. im considering buying an 89 240sx with a sr20det swap done. few questions:

1. if i look at the car, anything i should look for to make sure its running alright and will remain running alright? anything under the hood? etc.

2. how reliable are the 240sx with sr20det swaps? i need something with reliability on my top priority. 

if you guys can help me out, i would greatly appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Just give it a good test run, and try to push its limits. ask if any aftermarket parts were installed, ie. turbo timer, new clutch, BOV. find out the correct milage, and if it feels right, go for it. on the other hand, you can buy a stock 240 like me, and do the swap yourself so you know exactly whats under your hood and how to maintain it. that should cost the same ammount of money, mabey a little more. ex. my 240sx was 1,500 + SR engine with goodies and low miles was 4,000 which cost my a whopping total of $5,500. that should sound like the price of your car, if he wants like 7,000 for it, u should just do it urself.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Where are you from? There are plenty of 240's here in SC for sale. Pretty much everyone I've seen here, has been a few hundred cheaper than what people have told me. (Sorry I don't mean to brag guys, just trying to help.) If you're planning on a SR swap, just try to find one with a blown engine. I paid 200 for my 89 with a blown KA. Then I paid close to 600 for the SR20 engine and trans. My total, about 800, but I still have alot more work to do, I have a turbo, but now I'm not sure what I should do about the ECU. I have a non-turbo engine, with a turbo, anyone know what I can do about my ecu? 

I don't mean to take over your thread by the way, I just found it easier to post it like this.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

what kind of vw's did you have? my bro's a total vw nut...i just picked up his 9th one on friday for him, a 337 gti with plenty of revo parts....fasttttt


anyways just check over everything on the car. get on it kinda hard and go through all 5 gears...get on the brakes kinda hard too...check all the gauges and shit, look over the body, ask who did the swap and everything.look over the swap and just make sure its not a hacked up job.listen to every little noise you hear.

if it is a hatchback, check for rust in the hatch area...its the only major problem with almost all hatches, rust.


----------

